# Imperial Army(?) for Sale



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

The army isn't really an army but a platoon TBH...

And I only ship within USA

it contains

5 men Command Squad 

18 Imperial Guards

3 Heavy Weapons Squad

1 Sentinel 

I bought a battle force for the Imperials and found out that Imperials are not my type xD

Here are some pictures 

O ya and Happy Bidding? xD


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

I forgot to base the sentinels  and I can't because I threw away the materials


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

And a close up of a heavy weapons squad (the weapon part got blurry... stupid camera xD)


----------

